# DirectX 9.0c and Call of duty 4



## Toosje (Apr 9, 2008)

hi,

like the most here :wave: I got a problem.

If i start up my call of duty4 

I get a message like ( DirectX encountered an unrecoverable error.)

I have installed the DirectX 9.0c agina ( I think )
and i have instaled the game again.

But It doesn't work 

Help me !ray:


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi and welcome etc. Post your system specs please.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en


----------

